# انفتاق غضروف ما بين الفقرات



## marmora jesus (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*




*

*- إنفتاق غضروف مـا بـين الفقرات Intervertebral Disc Herniation (الإنفتاق الغضروفي) يُسمى كذلك الانزلاق الغضروفي و بالعامية تُسمى الحالة الديسك, كذلك يُسمى في الطب تدلي غضروف مـا بـين الفقرات Intervertebral Disc Prolapse و لقد ذكرنا هذه التسميات للتوضيح و سيتضح فيما بعد لماذا هذا التسميات المُختلفة. و قبل الخوض في شرح المرض سوف نشرح باختصار تركيب و وظيفة الأقراص ما بين فقرات العمود الفقري. 
 - الصورة تُبين العمود الفقري و مناطقه المُختلفة و عدد الفقرات في كل منطقة. لاحظ وجود الأقراص أو الغضاريف بين الفقرات و أنه لا يوجد غضاريف بين الفقرات العجزية و العصعصية و ذلك لأنها مُلتحمة مع بعضها البعض.

**- العمود الفقري لظهر الانسان يتكون من فقرات ممسوكة ببعضها البعض بواسطة رباطات قوية تسمح للعمود الفقري بمدى كبير من الحركة. كذلك أجسام فقرات سلسلة العمود الفقري ممسوكة بعضها ببعض بواسطة الأقراص ما بين الفقرات Intervertebral Discs القوية. السطح العلوي و السطح السفلي لجسم كل فقرة مُغطى بالكامل بصفيحة Plate رقيقة من غضروف هياليني Hyaline Cartilage , و هذه الصفائح الغضروفية مُتحدة و مُتصلة ببعضها البعض بواسطة حلقة مُحيطية (طرفية) Peripheral Ring من النسيج الليفي Fibrous Tissue تُسمى الحلقة الليفية Annulus Fibrosus . 
- و تتكون الحلقة الليفية من صفائح مُتحدة المركز Concentric Laminae ذات ألياف تمتد و تتحد مع أجسام فقرات العمود الفقري بانحراف زاوي بدرجة 45 درجة. الصفائح المُتناوبة للحلقة الليفية تحتوي على ألياف تربطها ببعض بالتناوب بانحدار 45 درجة و بزاوية قائمة مع بعضها البعض مما يُعطي الحلقة الليفية المتانة و المرونة لكي تتحمل و تمتص التوتر و الضغوط و الحِمل على العمود الفقري و في أي اتجاه. *

*- داخل الحلقة الليفية يوجد فقاعة من مادة هُلامية (جيلاتينية) Gelatinous Substance شبة سائلة Semi-Liquid و تُعرف بالنواة اللُبية Nucleus Pulposus , و كون هذه النواة شبه سائلة يُعطي مرونة للحلقة الليفية لتنبعج و تُغير من سماكتها في أي جزء من مُحيطها ليتوافق مع حركة فقرات العمود الفقري. كذلك, هذه النواة الشبه سائلة تنقل قوى الضغط في العمود الفقري الناتجة عن الحركة مثل القفز أو حمل ثقيل من مركزها الى المُحيط لكي تمتص الحلقة الليفية هذه الصدمات, و في حال وجود ضعف في ألياف الحلقة الليفية و حصول صدع أو شق فيها فانه يمكن لجزء من النواة اللُبية أن ينفتق خلال هذا الصدع أو الشق مُسبباً الإنفتاق الغضروفي الذي يحدث في الغالب باتجاه الخلف حيث يوجد الحبل الشوكي و جذور الأعصاب مما يؤدي الى الضغط عليها و حدوث أعراض الإنفتاق الغضروفي (الديسك). *

*تعريف الإنفتاق الغضروفي 
*
*هو بروز جزء من النُواة اللُبية في القرص ما بين الفقرات خلال الحلقة الليفية للقرص.
كذلك, يتبين من التعريف بأن الإنفتاق الغضروفي يمكن أن يحدث في أي قرص (غضروف) في المناطق و المستويات المُختلفة من العمود الفقري و لكنها تحدث في أكثر الحالات بل أغلبها في منطقة الرقبة بين الفقرة الرقبية الخامسة و السادسة Cervical 5 - Cervical 6 (C5-C6)   و الرقبية السادسة و السابعة Cervical 6 - Cervical 7 (C6-C7) , و في منطقة أسفل الظهر تحدث بين الفقرة القطنية الرابعة و الخامسة Lumbar 4 - Lumbar 5 (L4-L5) . *

*المُسببات و عوامل الخطورة: *

*- تَنَكُّس القرص Disc Degeneration نتيجة التقدم في العمر و التغيرات التركيبية التي تحدث نتيجة الاستعمال (الحركة) و التي تؤدي الى ضعف الحلقة الليفية و سهولة تمزقها و حدوث شقوق و شروخ فيها. 
- التعرض لأذية أو صدمة (حادث) تؤدي الى تمزق الحلقة الليفية. 
- تعرض سلسلة الظهر لحركة خاطئة و عنيفة مثل دوران مفاجئ أو حمل شيء ثقيل أو ثني أو مد الظهر بعنف. 
- مُمارسة الرياضة العنيفة مثل المُصارعة و كرة القدم الأمريكية و حمل الأثقال. 
- التدخين و سوء التغذية من عوامل الخطورة التي تزيد من احتمال حدوث الإنفتاق الغضروفي. 
باختصار أي قوة تولد ضغط على العمود الفقري (الظهر) و تؤدي الى تحرك مادة النُواة اللُبية في القرص بقوة للخارج نحو الحلقة الليفية لامتصاص الصدمة (القوة) يمكن أن تتسبب بإنفتاق الغضروف خاصة مع وجود ضعف في الحلقة الليفية لأي سبب كان. *

*الملامح السريرية (الأعراض و العلامات): *

*الأعراض التي يشتكي منها المريض و العلامات التي يجدها الطبيب تعتمد على مستوى الإنفتاق في العمود الفقري و الأعصاب المضغوطة من النخاع الشوكي و المناطق الحسية و العضلات التي تغذيها هذه الأعصاب. *
*- عموماً يكون هناك ألم و تشنج عضلي على مستوى الإنفتاق الغضروفي و تكون المنطقة حول الإنفتاق مؤلمة باللمس و حساسة. 
- إذا كان الإنفتاق في منطقة الرقبة يشتكي المريض من ألم موضعي حول الإنفتاق و هذا الألم يمكن أن ينتقل الى منطقة ما بين لوحي الكتف أو احدى الكتفيين, أو يكون على هيئة صدمة كهربائية تنتقل من الرقبة للأسفل الى الذراع و اليد, و عادة ما يكون هذا الألم مصحوباً بخدران و الاحساس بوخز أبر في أصابع اليد و كل هذا ناتج عن ضغط الإنفتاق الغضروفي على جذور الأعصاب التي تنشأ من الحبل الشوكي, و تُسمى الحالة اعْتِلاَلُ الجُذور (العصبية) Radiculopathy . و كما ذكرنا سابقاً فان توزيع الألم و انتقاله (الى أي منطقة من الكتف أو الذراع) يعتمد على مستوى الإنفتاق و جذور الأعصاب الضاغط عليها. و يمكن أن يشتكي المريض من ضعف في عضلات اليد أو الساعد أو الذراع. 
- إذا كان الألم ينتقل لكلتا اليدين و الكتفين و الخدران في كلتا اليدين مع ضعف في العضلات و ألم شديد أو يشتكي المريض من ضعف في العضلات السفلية (الرجلين), هذا يؤشر على وجود إنفتاق غضروفي مركزي ضاغط على الحبل الشوكي و يجب التدخل الجراحي الفوري لازالة الضغط. و تُسمى الحالة اعْتِلاَلُ النُّخاع Myelopathy . 
- إذا كان الإنفتاق في منطقة أسفل الظهر يشتكي المريض من نفس الأعراض المذكورة أعلاه مع انتقال الألم للرجل و القدم مع الخدران و يمكن أن يكون هناك ضعف في العضلات. و يكون وضع المريض مائلاً للأمام و للجانب السليم ليخفف من ضغط الإنفتاق الغضروفي على جذور الأعصاب. *
*- يمكن أن يكون الإنفتاق الغضروفي في أسفل الظهر مركزياً و ضاغطاً على الحبل الشوكي مما يؤدي الى فقدان التحكم بالتبول و التبرز و فقدان الاحساس حول فتحة الشرج و تُسمى هذه الحالة مُتلازمة ذيل أو ذنب الفرس Cauda Equina Syndrome , و تحتاج للتدخل الجراحي الفوري لازالة الضغط. 
- ألم الإنفتاق الغضروفي يمكن أن يزيد مع الكحة أو العطاس و يمكن أن يحس المريض بألم كصدمة كهربائية تنتقل من الظهر الى الرجل, و ذلك نتيجة لزيادة الضغط في البطن مما يدفع القرص المُنفتق ليضغط على جذور الأعصاب. *

*أنواع أو مراحل الإنفتاق الغضروفي: *

*طبعاً نعني بالأنواع التركيبية, أي التغير في شكل القرص و يمكن أن نقول بأنه يمكن أن يتطور الإنفتاق من النوع الخفيف (مرحلة) في البداية الى النوع (مرحلة) الأكثر شدة. *
*1-  نتوء القرص Disc Protrusion , و هنا يكون هناك ضعف في الحلقة الليفية من القرص و في الغالب نتيجة للتنكس مما يؤدي الى نتوء جزء من محيط الحلقة الليفية للخارج نتيجة لضغط النُواة اللُبية. *
* 2- تدلي القرص Disc Prolapse , يبرز جزء أكبر من الحلقة الليفية و يتدلى من القرص و لكن تظل الحلقة الليفية غير مُخترقة بالكامل. *
* 3-  إنبثاق القرص Disc Extrusion , هنا تنبثق النُواة اللُبية من مُحيط الحلقة الليفية للقرص و تخترق كامل سمكها و لكن تظل مُرتبطة بالقرص. *
* 4-  إنفصال القرص Disc Sequestration , تنفصل أجزاء من النُواة اللُبية عن القرص و تسقط في القناة العصبية للعمود الفقري. *

*التشخيص: *

*يتم التشخيص بالتاريخ المرضي و فحص الطبيب السريري للاحساس و قوة العضلات و المنعكسات. و أهم فحص للتشخيص هو التصوير المقطعي المُحوسب Computerized Tomography Scan (CT scan)   أو (الأحدث) هو التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI)   و يمكن أن نُحدد نوع و موقع و حجم الإنفتاق الغضروفي.*

*صورة رنين مغناطيسي لرقبة مُصاب بإنفتاق غضروفي مركزي بين الفقرة 6 و 7 ضاغطاً على الحبل الشوكي. 
*
*على اليمين صورة رنين مغناطيسي طبيعية لأسفل الظهر مقارنة بالصورة على اليسار لإنفتاق غضروفي مركزي ضاغطاً على الحبل الشوكي. 
*
*العلاج: *

*- الراحة و عدم إرهاق الجزء المُصاب, لبس ساند (حزام) للظهر أو طوق للرقبة. الإستلقاء مُسطحاً على سطح مستوي شبه صلب (فيه مرونة خفيفة). راجع موضوع آلام أسفل الظهر . استعمال الأدوية مُسكنات الألم و مُرخيات العضل, استعمال الثلج لتسكين موضع الألم. عادة تُشفى الحالة أو تخف بعد مرور 4-6 أسابيع من الراحة و العلاج. بالطبع تخفيف الوزن و مُمارسة التمارين التي تُقوي عضلات البطن و أسفل الظهر و الرقبة و العلاج الطبيعي. 
- الحقن الموضعي في منطقة الإنزلاق الغضروفي لتخفيف الألم و البعض يدعي بأنه يُغني عن العملية و يشفي الإنزلاق الغضروفي. 
- العمليات الجراحية و هي عديدة منها استئصال الجزء المُنفتق من القرص بالمنظار Microscopic Discectomy , إستئصال الجزء المُنفتق من القرص أو استئصاله بالكامل لإزالة الضغط على جذور الأعصاب أو الحبل الشوكي مع تثبيت الفقرات ببعضها Spinal Fusion لمنع حركتها و زيادة المسافة فيما بينها, و هنا يمكن استخدام أدوات اصطناعية تُسمى الأقفاص Interbody Fusion Cages تُملئ بقطع من العظام لإلتحام الفقرات ببعضها و تثبيتها أو استخدام قضبان و براغي للتثبيت. *

*صورة تُبين أنواع مُختلفة من الأقفاص المصنوعة من التيتانيوم. *

*على اليمين صورة أشعة سينية يبدو فيها القفص بين الفقرة القطنية الخامسة و العجزية الأولى و على اليسار رسم يُوضح مكان القفص بين الفقرتين (شركة ميدترونيكس Medtronics). *
*و يمكن استبدال القرص المريض بقرص اصطناعي بالكامل Artificial Intervertebral Disc Replacement , و ميزة هذه الأقراص هي أنها تُعطي مرونة و حركة للمريض و ليست ثابتة غير مُتحركة. *

*د.خليل رضا اليوسفي
استشاري طب العائلة - الكويت *

*المصدر: http://www.life4-u.com/news/Intervertebral--Disc-Herniation-.html*


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2010)

الشكر الك يا مرمورة

موضوع كان منتسى مع الاعتراف

بالرغم من اهميته..

يسوع يباركك..


----------



## kalimooo (3 يناير 2010)

الشكر الك يا مرمورة

موضوع كان منتسى مع الاعتراف

بالرغم من اهميته..

يسوع يباركك..


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الشكر الك يا مرمورة
> 
> موضوع كان منتسى مع الاعتراف
> 
> ...


 

انا فعلا كنت نسيت اني نزلت الموضوع ده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كتير لمرورك كليمو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا

للموضوع والمعلومات المهمه جدا

الرب معااااكم​


----------



## marcelino (9 يناير 2010)

*ثانكس يا مرمر على الموضوع*
​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا​
> 
> للموضوع والمعلومات المهمه جدا​
> 
> الرب معااااكم​


 

ميرسي لمرور حضرتك الغالي
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس يا مرمر على الموضوع*​


 

ميرسي لمرورك مارو
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل 
ومهم جدا جدا 
ميرسى لك كتير مرمورة


----------



## marmora jesus (24 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ومهم جدا جدا
> ميرسى لك كتير مرمورة


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## جورج سمير @ (24 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي المعلومات الرائعه دي


----------



## marmora jesus (24 فبراير 2010)

جورج سمير @ قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي المعلومات الرائعه دي


 


ميرسي لمرورك جورج
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا

شكرااااااااااااااا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> معلومات قيمة جدا​
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا​
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------



## ريما 14 (5 يونيو 2010)

موضوع مفيد فعلا

شكرا اختي على مجهودك

وعليكي السلام اختي الحبيبة


----------



## marmora jesus (12 يونيو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> موضوع مفيد فعلا
> 
> شكرا اختي على مجهودك
> 
> وعليكي السلام اختي الحبيبة




ميرسي لمرورك اهل المودة
ربنا معاكي ويباركك​


----------

